# clubs



## sdlra (20 Nov 2011)

Hi all love this Forum but just would love to meet like minded people........are any Clubs about who meet once a month etc in UK who talk plants etc ?  Am in the Hampshire area


----------



## sdlra (22 Nov 2011)

Come on people must be One out there !!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Nov 2011)

I don't think there is a plants only Hampshire club. There is Portsmouth aquarist society. London has a club that meets monthly if you don't mind travelling. I'm based in Southampton if that helps! There is a members location map on here somewhere, perhaps you could see on there how many people are near to you.


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

Would be good if a sticky could be made of local plant clubs like that. There's Sod all up Manchester way which is a Shame


----------

